# North east Ohio bass spawn



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

When does the bass spawn start in neo?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

April


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Prespawn mid april


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Better question is -when does the bass spawn peak?
I've seen bedding bass on April fools day in shallow ponds. 
It all depends on the body you plan to fish. Neo has big lakes and small puddles.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Thought it was more related to water temp. And moon phases, water conditions and such.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Depends on the lake you're fishing. They start earlier on lakes like the Portage Lakes because water conditions are more stable. Stable water conditons means the waters usually warm quicker. 

They'll start earlier on Mosquito because it generally has more stable water conditions than the other reservoirs like West Branch, Milton, or Berlin. 

Yeah, water temp is a key, but isn't something set in stone. Water temp and stable water conditions seems be the main keys IMO


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Assuming stable and steadily increasing water temps to the mid-50's look for the big girls to begin moving around April 15th. Not all bass spawn at the same time, even in the same lake. They come in waves with the last stragglers as late as the end of June/early July.


----------

